# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  امکان کنکور مجدد برای دانشجوی ترم آخر

## far.a

سلام دوستان یک سوال خیییلی مهم دارم ممنون میشم کمکم کنین.
من دانشجوی ترم آخر کارشناسی مهندسی روزانه هستم یعنی شهريور از پايان نامم دفاع ميكنم و فارغ التحصيل ميشم.
میخواستم بدونم با توجه به اینکه ثبتنام کنکور تمدید شده ایا امکانش هست که من بدون انصراف کنکور شرکت کنم و روزانه قبول بشم؟
چون زمان باز شدن دانشگاه که میگن احتمالا بهمن باشه من دیگه انشالله چند ماه از فارغ التحصیلیم میگذره..

----------


## far.a

ممنون ميشم اگر كسي اطلاع داره جواب بده

----------


## Sepid Banou

> سلام دوستان یک سوال خیییلی مهم دارم ممنون میشم کمکم کنین.
> من دانشجوی ترم آخر کارشناسی مهندسی روزانه هستم یعنی شهريور از پايان نامم دفاع ميكنم و فارغ التحصيل ميشم.
> میخواستم بدونم با توجه به اینکه ثبتنام کنکور تمدید شده ایا امکانش هست که من بدون انصراف کنکور شرکت کنم و روزانه قبول بشم؟
> چون زمان باز شدن دانشگاه که میگن احتمالا بهمن باشه من دیگه انشالله چند ماه از فارغ التحصیلیم میگذره..


سلام. لطفا اول بفرمایید که شما دانشجوی کارشناسی هستید یا کارشناسی ارشد؟

----------


## far.a

کارشناسی هستم

----------


## far.a

> سلام. لطفا اول بفرمایید که شما دانشجوی کارشناسی هستید یا کارشناسی ارشد؟


کارشناسی هستم

----------


## Sepid Banou

طبق مقرراتی که سازمان سنجش اعلام کرده دانشجویان روزانه حتما باید تا 25 اسفند 98 انصراف داده باشند تا بتوانند در کنکور99 شرکت کنند.
لطفا به سایت زیر مراجعه کنید و بخش تذکرات مهم بند4 را ملاحظه فرمایید.
سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## far.a

> طبق مقرراتی که سازمان سنجش اعلام کرده دانشجویان روزانه حتما باید تا 25 اسفند 98 انصراف داده باشند تا بتوانند در کنکور99 شرکت کنند.
> لطفا به سایت زیر مراجعه کنید و بخش تذکرات مهم بند4 را ملاحظه فرمایید.
> سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور


بله ممنون از پاسختون.این چیزیه که نوشته شده ولی از چند نفر شنیدم که اگر زمان ثبتنام برای دانشگاه جدید فارغ التحصیل شده باشی مشکلی نداره.
میخواستم ببینم کسی تجربه ای داره یا نه

----------


## Sepid Banou

در دفترچه ی راهنمای سنجش هم این موضوع ذکر شده. لینک زیر، لینک دانلود دفترچه هست.  صفحه4 دفترچه  برای دانشجویان هست.
http://www6.sanjesh.org/download/sar...asari99.v1.pdf

----------


## genzo

سلام حقیقتش مطمئن نیستم که بهتون جواب بدم 
اما تا اونجایی که من میدونم باید انصراف را تا یه زمان خاصی بدین

----------


## slog

امسال به گمونم موضوغی که میگین ممکن شده 
بدون انصراف دادن بشه فارغ التحصیلان 98 و 99بنونن شرکت کنن

----------

